# NX2000 Shifting Speeds



## a_stupid_box (Nov 16, 2003)

I don't have a tachometer on my car, and the only other stick I drove was a Geo Metro about five years ago. I can't tell if I'm letting the RPMs wind up too high (the engine whines a lot more than a 6 or 8 cylinder) or not -- though I can tell when I'm shifting WAY too low due to poor response.

Anyone know the optimal speeds to be shifting at, assuming I'm not driving the car like a psychotic person?


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

you should be able to feel what is good if you understand what you are doing when shifting the car, don't base it on vehicle speed and you will be ok, maybe you just need a little seat time in your vehicle and it wouldn't hurt to have a working tach.


----------



## a_stupid_box (Nov 16, 2003)

Well, I know when to shift well enough to get places, and when to shift when some idiot next to me is being a jackass and wants to race the 150 feet to the next light, I'm just wondering what would keep me at about 5000 RPMs.


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

don't race without a tach, and if your racing, you will want much more than 5g's on the tach onless you want to loose on purpose


----------



## a_stupid_box (Nov 16, 2003)

I don't intend to race with only 5. I want to be around 5 for regular city driving.


----------



## Nissan200sxSER (Dec 20, 2002)

I keep mine around 2500-3000 for cruising. You really want to cruise at 5000!!


----------



## a_stupid_box (Nov 16, 2003)

Stoplight to stoplight driving, yes. I want to wind it up for a month or two... plus I think the RPMs drop too low at 35 MPH in 4th gear (and too high in 3rd), but I can't be sure...


----------



## Nissan200sxSER (Dec 20, 2002)

going 35mph...
in 3rd you are around 3000
in 4th you are around 2300


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

just cause its not making alot of noise doesn't mean it isn't going to work. 4th at 35 is fine. if you want to go faster quicker from that then downshift...and learn to downshift correctly. RPM match, and enough time in the seat and learning your car you can get a hange of it....and learn heel-toe, must know for manual drivers. I hate seeing people run around town tearing up there cars cause they can't downshift properly when slowing for a corner.


----------



## a_stupid_box (Nov 16, 2003)

I know how to downshift, that's the simple part. I don't even need a tach to do an RPM match (I've enough experience where I can feel it). I, too, can't stand it when the jackass in front of me can't downshift properly.

Problem I was having was that there's so little room at 35 in 4th before you need to downshift (anything below 31 and it's lagging badly) so I was wondering if I could just keep it in 3rd for city driving. 3000 (thanks for the [email protected] gear Nissan200sxSER) really whines in this car, but at least now I have a reference point to copare the feel of the vehicle so I'll have a rough idea of how the rest of the RPMs feel.


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

buy a tach, then the problem is solved, and mph changes due to load, etc. so its a baseline thats it, why don't you have a tach anyway?


----------



## a_stupid_box (Nov 16, 2003)

I bought it with a busted tach. I managed to get $200 knocked off because of that and the bum starter.

Got it with no rust (not even painted over), 99k miles, broken rear defrost, fog lights not working, dead spot on the starter, dead tachometer, and that plastic stuff around the body has a crack in it. Also, one of the T-top windows doesn't lock (though it still closes tight, no leaks in either one).

The starter was only $60 (including a lifetime warranty) and I replaced it myself. As it is, the sound system in the thing cost a couple times more than the car itself. I figure about $2000 in repairs tops (assuming I want to fix the non-nessessary things), as I can do most repairs myself.

The tires and exhaust are two years old. No body damage (not even a scratch) and no salvage/lien title on it. Only titled in Wisconsin. Maintenance record shows oil changes every 2500 miles, as well as all the other regular stuff (timing replaced at 60k and such). I only paid $800. No owners manual though.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

When it goes "bwah...bwah...bwah" you need to shift.

Glad I could help.


----------



## a_stupid_box (Nov 16, 2003)

What about when it goes "Bwen-bwen-bwen"?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

That's the rev limiter. If you are drving around and the car is going "bwah bwah bwah" you really need to shift. Outside of that, just drive it in a way that doesn't make it seem like you're hurting it. These engines are strong and like revs, don't worry too much so long as you aren't continually reving the snot out of it.


----------



## a_stupid_box (Nov 16, 2003)

Should there be lots of smoking and sparking and flames? Could it be because of that little green troll-like thing that lives under the hood?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

a_stupid_box said:


> Should there be lots of smoking and sparking and flames? Could it be because of that little green troll-like thing that lives under the hood?



damn gremlins pop up everywhere dont they


----------

